# NutriSource Puppy Food



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried NutriSource Puppy Food? This has been recommended by the puppy breeder and is a 4-star rated food at Dog Food Advisor. 

We've never heard of this brand and will need to special order unless we decide to gradually switch over the food to something else.

NutriSource Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

According to the reviews on dogfoodanalysis.com it is not recommended
Dog Food Reviews - Nutrisource Small/medium Breed Puppy (archived) - Powered by ReviewPost

For kibble, I would maybe consider Orijen, Acana, TOTW or Fromm 

Did the breeder say why they recommend the Nutrisource? They may have some valid points that I am not taking into consideration here.


----------



## louise (Nov 29, 2011)

I am feeding my 4 month old female spoo NutriSource and she loves it. I'm reading this forum to see if I should be feeding something else. I'm thinking about adding raw. Has anyone tried the frozen raw stuff they sell in the pet food stores ? Are there any specific brands that are better ?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Has anyone ever tried NutriSource Puppy Food? This has been recommended by the puppy breeder and is a 4-star rated food at Dog Food Advisor.
> 
> We've never heard of this brand and will need to special order unless we decide to gradually switch over the food to something else.
> 
> ...


This product is not even listed in Whole Dog Journal ratings......maybe I'd keep looking.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but... actually... NutriSource is a decent quality kibble, especially for the budget minded. The grain free variety in particular is a good alternative for those who have been feeding TOTW, etc. 

NutriSource Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

I don't know about the puppy food, though. :/


----------

